# WANTED Swing Bike Parts



## JMack (May 6, 2019)

Need REAR WHEEL , KICKSTAND, FENDERS, CHAIN RING AND CHAIN GUARD,  CRANK, PEDALS, PICTURED HERE ,BLUE SEAT AND SISSY BAR (5 mounting holes at bottom) , BLACK GRIPS are the finned type, TIRES, STEM, FRONT BRAKE SET UP, REFLECTORS ALL AROUND, sheesh everything... thanks, here’s a pic of what it should look like. Anyone know the repop parts dealer? Prefer original but...


]


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 7, 2019)

I have OG red line rear tire if interested 
Bob


----------



## JMack (May 7, 2019)

Did a Swing Bike come with that? Condition price pics? Thanks 20”?


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 7, 2019)

Yes 
Pretty good condition
75 shipped


----------



## JMack (May 7, 2019)

Haven’t ever seen a redline tire on a Swing Bike , there are 6 originals on eBay now without redline rear tires


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 7, 2019)

You may be right but the yellow one i had came with that tire .... just throwing it out there .... still a good price for that tire IMO 
No worries 
Bob


----------



## JMack (May 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 21, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 9, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 24, 2019)

Bump


----------



## sccruiser (Jun 25, 2019)

Raleigh Ron on ebay has the kickstands. Rear stock tire is Gripper Slick.


----------



## JMack (Jun 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 31, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Sep 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 4, 2019)

Have you talked to Todd Morfey yet in Indiana? 
He's a buddy of mine who has a veryyy large collection of Swing Bikes


----------



## JMack (Oct 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 15, 2020)

Bump


----------

